

Show HN: Minimail (opens source android email client) and quick video - nicholasreed
http://minimail.getemailbox.com

======
nicholasreed
Been working on this for about 9 months, just reached a release candidate.
Love to hear what anybody thinks of the (admittedly short) video and
screenshots.

